# Frozen Embryo Transfer - Stories and Advice xx



## BlueSkye1983 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi There, Hope everyone is ok.

I have had 2 ICSI treatments both with BFN and have recently gone through my third ICSI cycle.  I had a fantastic response with 21 eggs collected, 17 fertilised, and 3 embryos doing amazing well.  I had been on the verge of OHSS all the way through my treatment and a couple of days after EC I went in for tests for OHSS but was doing ok.  I went in for ET at Blastocycst stage day 5, they scanned me first and showed i had OHSS (only slight) and they cancelled ET.  I have had 3 embryos frozen and I am having them transfered on my natural cycle.  I am in the middle of being scanned and using ovualting sticks and going back in tuesday for another scan where I will find out if this is the month for me.  

Has anyone been through this as this is my first time going through this side of treatment and would just like to hear some people's stories and advice if possible please?

xx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi huni, how are you doing? I am so sorry to hear about your failed tx and also about the OHSS. it is an awful thing to go through huni. I know it is hard to have your tx delayed but hopefully it has given your body time to heal properly to give your embies the best chance possible. I really hope your embies do well for you and that all goes to plan on your natural cycle.
I had my first ICSI at the start of the year and got 28 eggs, and 17 embies. The docs made the decision to freeze all my embies as i was high risk for OHSS. I did develop OHSS and was really quite ill. I then had my first FET in June which unfortunately was bfn. I did my FET with a medicated cycle as my cycles are very irregular. 6 of my embies were thawed, 4 survived the thaw and 3 went on to continue dividing. I had 2 transferred. 

Try to keep positive huni for your wee embies. The things that can help the lining are eating a handful of brazil nuts every day and drinking a glass of pineapple juice (100% pressed) every day. Are you taking any supplements or doing any alternative therapies. I'm taking multivitamins, folic acid, royal jelly, selenium and ive been having weekly sessions of acupuncture.

I really hope the scan on tuesday shows that this is your month. Have you had any change on the ovulation sticks? I'm keeping everything crossed for you huni.           

Emma xx


----------



## BlueSkye1983 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Emma,

Thanks you so much for your message, was lovely to hear from you and your story.  So sorry to hear about your bfn, hope you are ok.  But OMG 28 eggs retrieved bless you and being really ill with OHSS you must have really been through it.  I hope you are feeling alot better now.
I went in for ET on day 5 and was all strapped up in the treatment room, all preaped and ready to go and the doctor did an ultrasound scan and there was fluid in my abdomin. The doctor wanted to air on the side of caution and give me the best chance so wouldn't do the transfer.  I was in such a mess, my lovely nurse tried to fight my corner as the fluid wasn't that bad but the doctor wouldnt even transfer 1.  A few women had been admitted that week with severe ohss so they were being careful.  I was so upset, felt like a failure again but I understand and can see why they did it as can affect the embies and I need to be healthy.  I am trying to look forward and trying to stay positive.

Im taking, the pregnancy multi-vitamin tablet which includes folic acid, they have perscribed me asprin to help with the lining which i take everyday and have done since June but thats about it.  Thanks for the tip re brazil nuts and pinapple juice I will give that ago.  I am eating as healthy as I have done been going to slimming world for the last 4 months and the lightest ive been in all cycles and have been eating a high protein diet to.  for the last ICSI cycle I was taking steriods, had the progesterone injections, and something else (can't remember) so need to check on tuesday whether im getting anything like that this time too.

My lead folicle was 10mm last tues and 13mm on friday and doing my first ovulation test tomorrow morning and again on monday.  But im planning on having the HCG injection unless i naturally ovulate.  The nurse advised me that the lead folicle may not be good enough this month as I have only had the one bleed since tx which isn't your natural period so may have to wait till next month.  I really confused as to whether i should have waited till my natural period has come but they said if the lead folicle was not good enough then thats my body telling me to wait so we will see.  How long did you wait till you had FET atfer EC?

Sorry for all the questions.  Hope you are having a good bank holiday weekend, I am working all of it unforunately and missed out on the sunshine today.

Danielle xx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi huni, hope you are ok. What a bummer on having to work over the BH. That sucks!!!! I'm up to my eyes in cakes and buns today. Have been up from 8 this morning baking cos it is my nephews 1st b'day party today and i'm doing the catering. Profiteroles are made and the cupcakes are in the oven.

It is awful having to have the tx delayed and you do tend to feel like a bit of a failure. It only lasts for a short time and then you start to realise it was the best thing. Your body needs to be in tip top shale huni for your lovely wee embies. i felt the same when i got the news and cried but when i got sick i realised how important it was to wait. Unfortunately my embies didn't stick and i was heartbroken but i am ok now and am really focusing on my next FET. I still have 11 beauties and hopefully one will be my miracle.   
Definitely get then brazil nuts and pineapple juice into you, i think they really helped my lining thicken up. Sounds like you are doing everything right huni. This tx process really makes us think about our lifestyles doesn't it.

I really hope all goes well with your OPKs and the scan. Hopefully your body will feel it is ready to try again this month. I had EC in Feb and then started my medicated FET in May and had the embies transferred in June so had to wait a few months. I now have to wait another few months before i can have another FET.
It is really difficult to know what to do for the best huni but we are lead by oour clinics advice. They seem to be happy for you to go again straight away. Hopefully your body agrees.

Do try to stay positive. Have you got any relaxation cds. I used Zita West's cd for IVF and found it really helpful cos it gets you to visualise your embies growing and dividing. It helped me relax and stay positive. Something like that might help keep your PMA up.

Anytime you have questions or need to chat huni give me a shout. PM me too if you need to. I'm sending you buckets of          , hopefully it will help your body behave. Keeping everything crossed for you. Let me know how you are getting on. Dont work too hard huni. Sending you loads of love and hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## Seachest (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi BlueSky and MissE   

Thanks for sharing your experiences so far. I am waiting for FET but have absolutely no idea what to expect.  We had ICSI in July which was BFN but were lucky enough to have 2 blasts frozen. Not had any contact with the clinic since then but we have an appointment with the FET nurse next week.

I am really hoping and praying that we can have transfer mid September but after reading about all the scanning etc I think I am probably being optimistic  AF is probably going to arrive the day before the meeting although it will only be my first proper one since the BFN. I was hoping to convince them to scan me straight away (happened to another lady on here) and start a non-medicated cycle (I'm a 30/31 day regular). I kinda thought they just took bloods to check when you ovulated and then popped the embryo in a few days later.....perhaps I am being a bit naive. Do you know exactly what they are monitoring for? And do you think I am being unrealistic? Also, I'm worried that the 2 blasts won't defrost ok. Should I assume one will perish??

Sorry for all the me questions but I feel like I am going into this blindly and don't want to leave the meeting completely disappointed.

BlueSky - fingers crossed that you get transfer this month   
MissE - enjoy the party today and make sure you save yourself a cake 

Thanks in advance
seachest
xx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi seachest welcome huni. Sorry to hear about your bfn.   Hopefully you will get good news at your appointment next week. you never know huni maybe they will say you can start again very soon. I dont really know all the ins and outs of natural FET as i had a medicated one. Blueskye will hopefully be able to give you some help with that.
As for the blasts thawing huni it is hard to say. Some people on here have had 2 embies or blasts and both have survived.  Just try to keep positive and believe that they will do well. Just make sure that you get all your questions answered at the appointment and be sure you understand the process.

Keeping everything crossed for you sweetie. Let us know how you are doing.

Emma xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

i had natural fet. they can make you ovulate still u know....if you dont get the LH surge, so if they are monitoring you then you should be ok to go to ET

any specific things you need to know chick


----------



## BlueSkye1983 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Emma, yeah really sucks im going onto nights tonight so finish tuesday morning and have 4 days off I can't wait!!!  Hope the party went well and that your nephew has a lovely first birthday.  I made cupcakes for my goddaughters 1st birthday couple of weeks ago was sooooo stressful they were a hit though.  I made them again yesterday for work 

I bet you were heartbroken, but you being sick does make you realise how important it was to wait you need to be healthy ready for your wee ones.  11 embies waiting for you is amazing, and one of them will definietly be your little miracle they just waiting for the right time to meet you. I am sending positive thoughts to you         

Yeah it constantly feels like failure but I do keep positive but can be very exhausting.  Yeah that day i broke down even my nurse and doctor were upset too.  My mum and partners mother came with me and I just couldnt speak to them i was so upset.  I came home and locked myself away and just cried and slept, was so exhausting.  However, im looking forward now and keeping positive and my family and friends are amazing.

Yeah thats my theory the clinic know what they are doing and I trust them so whatever they say I will certainly go with.  Did my first ovulating test today and negative but thats ok cause i want the HCG injection anyways.

I have got a couple of relaxation apps on my phone but will definietly look into getting the Zita's West cd, I have her book and have tried the visualisation thing but im willing to try everything.

Thanks Emma , I will definietly keep in touch with you as long as you dont mind.  Hopefully you won't have to wait too long to go back in for transfer.  Have you had an appointment yet and Will you be having a medicated cycle next time?

Speak to you soon
xx



Hi Seachest, so sorry to hear about your BFN, hope you are doing ok.  Ive had 2 ICSI cycles with BFN and just been through my third but this is my first FET so it is all a bit new to me.  My decision to delay treatment was taken out of my hands and was made while I was strapped up waiting for transfer.  I have gone into it with my eyes shut and I have the same concerns as you now.  I only have 3 embies at blastocyst and Im concerned that they might not survive however my clinic did reassure me that they have the best tecniques now and their FET is very successfil, but I will just have to wait and see.  Im seeing my nurse tuesday so will ask her then and let you know.  When you go and see you nurse talk to her about your concerns aswell.
I was lucky that they fitted me in so quick for FET, that doesn't usually happen but ask them at your appointment for a scan asap.  There are a few ways you can have an FET transfer but I am going for a natural cycle as best suited for myself.  Your nurse will talk you through your options, dont be affraid to ask loads of questions.  My treatment so far involved.  First scan was last tuesday which was day 10 from first day of period and they measure your lead folicle.  I went back friday they need to see if the lead folicle is growing.  I am going again on tuesday to check the growth and they will continue to scan until they are happy with the size.  From today I have had to use ovulating sticks which check for the LH levels in your natural cycle.  When you get a positive result you are on you way.  When going through ICSI you take the HCG injection 36 hours before egg collection so when you receive you natural surge this is equivalent to that injection.  They will then implant your frozen embies approx 5 days later which is the same time frame when you received them from your ICSI cycle.  Sounds complicated I know but hope that makes sense.
I think you having transfer mid september could be realistic but depends on where you are in your cycle and which route you are opting for.  Im sure once you have spoken with you nurse she would have put your mind slightly at ease.
Please let me know how you get on and we can both work through this together    and positive thoughts       

xx



Hi Avon Queen, thank you for your message.  Yeah Im hoping to have the HCG injection and not to ovulate before hand purely so I know whats happening and can plan around it etc but will see what my body has to say haha.
Im not really sure on specifics ive gone into this unexpectidly and all a bit worrying.  Concerned as to whether the embies will survive and how many to have back, and that they wont latch on.  Not really sure I suppose because its a different treatment and not what your used to doubt comes into play.  Trying to keep positive.
I see you have twin boys congratualations to you how are you doing?  How many embryos did you have back?

  xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey i hope u don mind me joinin u on here    but im awaitin my follow up appontment after i mc at 10wks in july after my 1st go at icsi, so im hopin to have FET b4 xmas that is if my frosties survive the thaw.
i really dont no what to expect tho so im a little scared but excited aswell. it dont help that i havent had af since march apart from the mc bleed and its been 8wks 2morrow since i had baby removed and still no sign of af so im in limbo really. i no my cycles r all over the place normally so i think i will have to have a medicated fet but wont know that for sure until i get to my fu.

im sorry for all the bfn    hopefully we will all have better luck this time round hey.

sorry for the ramblinhope ur all well xx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

stephyandmatt welcome to the thread huni. I'm so sorry to hear about your mc, it is a very difficult thing to come to terms with.    It also takes your body a while to get over such trauma. I really hope your af shows up soon so that you can get back on track. I hope your embies do well and that you can have FET very soon. Medicated FET isn't so bad and it isn't as tough on your body as a fresh cycle.

Bluesky keeping everything crossed for you huni. Hope you dont have a stressful time at work tonight. I'm sure you are looking forward to the few days off, hopefully the weather will be nice for you.

Take care ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi stephyandmatt - We were on cycle buddies thread together, and just read your post above!!    I'm so sorry to hear your news, I had no idea. I think I just presumed all the ladies that had bfp's had gone on to progress in their pregnancies. It must of been a really hard time (and still is)    
Hopefully you can get af back on track and start a fet asap. 
I'm just in the middle of my fet cycle, et is very soon, it's lots less stressful than a full ivf cycle. 
Anyway, just popped on to say I was thinking of you and DH   
Take care. 
Ali x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

just a quick one sorry

bluesky - i had 1 embie for my first ivf...bfn

so for the fet i had 2 embies hoping i had more chance of one taking. and got my twin boys    they can tell by your bloods by your LH surge, that you will ovulate within 2 days, and then they book you in for the ET to match what you had for your ivf. eg my ivf i had EC, then 3 days after ET. so for fet, i ovulated, and then had ET 3 days after....so they look at ovulation as same as EC. so embie goes back to where it was, clever really! so you will know what you are doing either way, they only give you so long to ovulate then they make you anyway so dont worry


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

awww thanks ali80 its so nice to here from u and im glad ur doin welll and nearly at the 2ww mark again   

i was very upset it is such a hard thing to deal wiv, we honestly thought it all was goin ok as we had 2 scans and all was great but then my symtons startin fadin so i got my dp to book us in at the epu but was still thinkin it has gota b ok. well everyone there was gettin bad news before me and then i was scared it was the 1st time i was scared for a scan    i knew somethin was wrong when dp went white as a ghost then they said would i mind if they did an internal scan just to make sure wot there seein is true well omg my heart sank my dp had to go lay down as he nearly threw up and passed out. anyways they confirmed that the heart had stopped which broke me in to histerics    

i did ask to c the baby on the screan tho (they didnt want to show me but they did)  and it was a perfect little thing with arms, legs u could even c its lilttle nose and it was so much bigger then the last scan. i was glad to c tho.

so it is a very hard time but doin this reflection makes me realise it can work and will work so i have hope for the next step
sorry for the little story ( i got a bit carried away)

i wish u all the luck in the world for all urtx journeys xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

stephyandmatt - im so sorry for your heartbreak


----------



## Seachest (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Thanks for all the great replies, I really appreciate them ands now have more of an idea what to expect.

MissE - wow, you have loads of frosties on ice. You must surely get a success from one of those. Fingers crossed.

BlueSkyE - Thanks for the overview of your frozen cycle so far. I'm assuming mine will be similar. So did you go for your scan today? How are the follies doing? Have they given you a date for transfer?

Stephy - so sorry to hear about you loss. Such a tragedy but hopefully AF will arrive sometime soon and you can get ready for your frosties 

Ali - ooooh when is transfer?  I bet it seems so much nicer than the IVF/ISCI round withough all those drugs.

AFM - appointment with the frostie nurse is tomorrow so I'm hoping for good news that we can transfer this month. I probably should prepare myself for disappointment in case they won't!!

xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

great news af arrived yesterday yippee  xx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi.
Seachest - Yes fet is definatly easier and lots less stressful than ivf/icsi. It's still lots of waiting, 3weeks DR, 2weeks building up a womb lining, 2ww. We are experts at waiting!    Hope the appointment goes well.

Little miss stephy - Nice new name    Gosh it makes me cry when i read your posts, it must be awful. Fingers crossed very tightly for your next cycle, we have to be believe we will be mummies one day   . Good news on af too.      
Ali x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks ali80, how r u hun?

hope ur all ok xx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Ali hello my lovely, how are you doing?

littlemissstephy love the new name. It is very difficult to come through a mc huni. It took me a good 6 months last year after mine before i started to feeli like myself. Although it gets easier there is always a part of you that will miss your angel and feel empty.  Good news on af arriving, hopefully the future will bring you luck.

Seachest how did your appointment go today huni. Hope it went well. I am very lucky to have a lot of frosties. I just keep believing one will stay strong for us.  

Bluesky how is everything going with you huni?

Avon Queen hope you are well. You give us ladies hope because it shows that FET can work.  

Thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

BlueSkye1983 said:


> Hi Avon Queen, thank you for your message. Yeah Im hoping to have the HCG injection and not to ovulate before hand purely so I know whats happening and can plan around it etc but will see what my body has to say haha.
> Im not really sure on specifics ive gone into this unexpectidly and all a bit worrying. Concerned as to whether the embies will survive and how many to have back, and that they wont latch on. Not really sure I suppose because its a different treatment and not what your used to doubt comes into play. Trying to keep positive.
> I see you have twin boys congratualations to you how are you doing? How many embryos did you have back?
> 
> xx


i had 2 embies put back, because i had 1 put back for the ivf and got bfn, ah thanks hun....if they dont survive thaw i believe they can defrost another,thats what they told me...i was worried as well. it is miles better than a full ivf honestly. once you have lh surge or they give you late night injection, they then let you know when et is, and they ring you daily to tell you how embies are doing. the phone calls are nervewracking but they do keep you updated! then they ring you last on the morning of the et to confirm...then test day is 2 weeks from ovulation....


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

MissE said:


> Hi ladies, hope you are all well.
> 
> Ali hello my lovely, how are you doing?
> 
> ...


good cause my luck officially STANK for years. if it can happen to me....!!!


----------



## BlueSkye1983 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Everyone, so sorry for not replying sooner, been such a hectic busy week I have not stopped.  Im back in work today and its quiet so thought I would take some time out before I start my work   

Hope everyone is ok, ive been reading through the thread and trying to catch up. 

little miss stephy - Hi there I am so sorry for your mc    i too was welling up reading your post, it must have been awful for you and your DP    Good news on your on your af, have you made arrangements to go back to clinic?

Emma - Everything going fab, I took your advice and been on the pinapple juice everyday and my Zita West cd came the middle of the week and have used it everyday sometimes more than once.  I have also been using another relaxtion programme to help me sleep and this has been the best week I have had in along time.  I have been so engergetic and have not stopped and been so positive its unreal which is not like me at all.  Went to clinic last friday for scan and Im good to go.  I took the HCG friday night and Im going in for ET this Friday whoo hoo   
One little embie is strong for you but is waiting for the right time to meet you    any news with you?

AvonQueen - Thanks for the advice, Ive decided on having 2 embies back as long as they survive but Im sure they will    my clinic has the lastest technology in freezing they are frozen like glass so no ice particles get inside and the percentage for survival is 98% so fingers crossed   

Seachest - How did your appointment go?

Ali80 - Hi Ali, i see from your post that your ET is very soon, when are you going in?  My FET is this friday   


Sending bug    to everyone and lots of      to everyone

Blueskye
xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey blue sky thanks for ur post    im ok i still get sad and i still have my scan pics in a frame on display but in a weird way i think it helps.
im goin for my follow up on tuesday and im really hopin that they give me good news, like i can startnext af for a FET as i have 3 lovely frosties waitin for me    they survive the thaw when the time comes tho and will hopefully have 2 put bac alll being well.

so pleased u have a had  a good weeks sleep hun hope u have a good day at work xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

littlemissstephy - that made me cry, that you have scan photo in a frame    . bless you, i hope you get some joy soon


----------



## BlueSkye1983 (Jul 31, 2009)

I bet you do get sad and have good days and bad days which is normal, time is a healer and you and your DP will get there together    and if having your scan pictures in a frame helps thats good.
Good luck at your follow-up this tuesday I will be thinking of you, let us know how you get on      Im sure it will be good news and that you can start on your next af   


Yeah and me, I don't sleep well at all I work shifts including nights so all over the place but this week has been amazing well recommended.  In work til 5pm today and only have 2 days left this week before I go off on the sick so can't complain really.  Its raining here and is quiet so hopefully I can crack on.

xx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi ladies, hope you are ok.

Bluesky hope you are ok and the relaxation cds are helping you sleep. Friday wont be long coming round.

Stephy it is really hard trying to get over such heartache. It will take time. Senidng you big      .

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

thank u guys it is very hard but im gettin there and with my follow up appointment 2day im just hopin we can have FET  on my next af next month.

hopeur all ok xx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Good luck today steph.    Hope you can get going asap!   
Ali x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks ali80 i hope so to    how r u tho hun xx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi stephy - I'm doing ok thanks, really well up till this afternoon!! I've just started feeling really sick??     Oh well, cant grumble evrything else is going to plan so far. 6 embies taken out this morning, and all were doing well this afternoon when embryologist rang us.    
How did you get on today?   
Ali x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

it went realy well i can have me frosties put bac next cycle but there not sure if im to have a medicated or natural cycle so i have to have bloods done on 3 different days this cycle and then c what that shows as to which cycle will b best for me          im so happy wiv that  and if they thaw alright i can have 2 put bac yippee   .

hope u all r well xx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Stephy that is great news huni. Hoping all goes well and your embies stay strong for you huni.      

Ali hoping your embies grow big and strong huni. Keeping everything crossed for you.       

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## BlueSkye1983 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Sorry I haven't been on here fore a few days been busy trying to prepare   

Stephy thats excellent news that you can go on your next cycle

Yep Im good Emma, Im all relaxed and chilled and positive more than ever before and feeling really good about transfer.  Can't believe how quick it has come around really excited now.  Been sleeping well too more relaxation tonight   

Ali, did you go in for transfer today if so how are you doing?

xx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Blueskye - Lots of luck for today, hope it all goes smoothly. Our transfer was yesterday. It went really well, only a bit uncomfortable   . Feeling fine today. Good luck   

Emma - Thanks emma, your support means a lot.   We'll be wishing the days past together.    Roll on the end of the month!

Stephy - Hope you are feeling good, great news on starting so soon! We had 2 put back yesterday, so fingers crossed they are snuggling in. Do you have to wait for    to show?

Take care everybody
Ali x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey ali80 that is fab i hope ur little embies r snugglin to   

yer i have to wait for af to show and start on day 2 but still dont no if medicated or natural  have to have 3 blood tests this month to c if i ovulate myself and then go from there but to b honest i no natural is  great cz no drugs but cz my cycles r all ova the place i think i would rather medicated so then i will no exactly where i am in the cycle if that makes sence   

hey everyone else xx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi ladies, hope you are ok.

Bluesky hope all went well for et today.      

Ali hoping your wee embies snuggle in tight.      

Stephy hope it doesn't take too long for af to come so that you can get started soon. I also have very irregular cycle (28-50 days) so i was advised to have a medicated cyle so that they could time things better. I am also having a medicated FET the next time.

Take care ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## BlueSkye1983 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for delay in posting ladies, today is the first days Ive felt able to come on here.  Thanks for all your messages.

Ali,      that your 2 little embies are snuggled in and have made themself at home   

I went in on friday and had 1 perfect little embie put back in, was an exhausting day I was awake from 4am and they didnt phone till 10am and I went in for 11:30 for transfer.  My little soldier was embplanted and Im keeping it warm and cosy and hoping that it has snuggled in too      When they transfered it on the screen it shot in, was amazing so it couldnt wait to be emplanted so im praying that its a keeper and its found a lovely warm home.  I was in pain after and very light headed so took my time and came home to bed and have been taking it easy the last few days but today im bored.  After so many tx you think you would get used to it!  A day feels like a week dont it!!!

Stephy the natural cycle has been fab I only took the HCG to make me ovulate but I have felt realy good, i give natuaral a big thumbs up.  I would have gone medicated so I know where I am but i didnt need to but still nothing wrong with it.  Go with what your clinic recomends I say and how you feel.

xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks blueskye    glad to here all went well hun rest up and keep that lil embie snuggled   

as for me i dont even know if i ovulate properly so not sue if natural will b best but im havin boods done next week to tell me so at least i will then know eigther way but also because my af's r all over the place im thinkin maybe medicated will b better buti will talk tomy clinicand c what they think xx


----------



## BlueSkye1983 (Jul 31, 2009)

Evening Ladies,

I hope everyone is ok xx

Unfortunaetly I come baring bad news!!!  Well it has certainly been a rollercoaster this week.  I have been feeling fab, so positive, I felt different all week in a good way, felt sick and had butterflies in my belly, I felt as if things were going my way.  However I woke at 02:30 this morning to find that I had started to bleed     .  I was really poorly I passed out on the toilet i was in there about 15 mins and was so pale, in so much pain, had the sweats and then the chills.  It was awful.  I didnt go back to sleep so have been a very long day.  I spoke with the clinic and I still have to do my test on the 26th and call them with the result they said it still could have worked but we all know that it hasn't!!!  So unfortunately this time is it another failure!!!  

Im going back in on my next period to go again and we will arrange that when I ring with the result.  I have 2 more frozen embryos so will have them both on another cycle and then thats it me done, I want to go again before the end of the year so if it doesn't work I can start a new year without this hanging over me.  Sounds awful doesn't it!!!  I went to the doctors this evening as felt awful blood pressure etc is fine and he thinks the fainting was some sort of syndrome where by its your body trying to cope with whats happening but Im going for blood tests and an ecg tomorrow as I have palpertations too and Im so cold which is not me at all. 
  
Blueskye
xx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh bluesky that is awful huni. You poor thing, i'm sure that was a frighteneing experience for you huni. I'm so sorry that this has happened sweetie. Thinking of you and sending you       .

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------

